

Can we trust the authorities to use deep packet inspection appropriately? - qhoxie
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/10/17/can-we-trust-the-authorities-to-use-deep-packet-inspection-appropriately/

======
morphle2
No, we can't. Because we will not know what will be done with the information
about the packets that are not blocked eiter. And because there is a lot of
other information that "the authorities" will not want us to have, if it's
possible to block child pornography it they will get a lot more idea's about
what they want to block.

